# What should happen to US-born kids of illegal aliens being deported?



## Little-Acorn (Nov 10, 2014)

It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?

An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.

Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.

What happens to the kids?

The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?

I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?

This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.

It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)

So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.

The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?

Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?

Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?

The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Nov 10, 2014)

The kids go with their parents back to the parents' homeland.


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2014)

Kids born to illegal alien parents should be illegal as well, and be deported right along with their parents.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 10, 2014)

What? You mean we are going to let them live? Man....we've gone soft in this nation!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2014)

007 said:


> Kids born to illegal alien parents should be illegal as well, and be deported right along with their parents.


This ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Claudette (Nov 10, 2014)

They need to change the ammendment which allows anyone born in this country citizenship.

No other country in the world does that.

The ammendment was put in to cover the children of freed slaves. To make sure they were recognized as American citizens.

The ammendment did its job. Its time to change it.

It should read that your an American citizen if at least one of your parents is an American citizen.

Changing the ammendment would get rid of the anchor baby bullshit and save the taxpayers a lot of money. No citizenship no hand out for welfare.


----------



## healthmyths (Nov 10, 2014)

Little-Acorn said:


> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> ...



What happens to kids when the parents are convicted of some crime like robbing a bank and the parents go to prison?
The kids are either wards of the state if there are no other relatives to take care of them.

In this illegal immigration crime, then the illegal parent is deported the kids and legal citizen stay in the USA.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 10, 2014)

Little-Acorn said:


> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?



Those parents are very unlikely to be deported.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 10, 2014)

Claudette said:


> They need to change the ammendment [sic] which allows anyone born in this country citizenship..




Who is "they"?


----------



## Avorysuds (Nov 10, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> What? You mean we are going to let them live? Man....we've gone soft in this nation!



And some don't understand why there is gridlock.... People like you create gridlock. You are the true obstructionist. There is is a real problem, children are born here, the constitution clearly says they are not made citizens simply because of that but an incorrect interpretation has created a large problem. Why do you do with a child lets say 6 years old who is left behind by parents who are deported? 

Instead of trying to fix the problem you pretend those that do not agree with you (a huge amount in your own dying party) simply wanted to once kill all these children. What does that even add to the debate? You're a hyper partisan and should be ignored by society. 

"All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof" Their parents are subject to the jurisdiction of their home country, and thus so should their child be. The Amendment clearly states that in order to be born into citizenship is to be subject to US jurisdiction. That makes sense, what does not is deporting parents and taking their child... What does not make sense is legalizing their parents because where do you draw this new line? How many get to come into the country and be made legal, millions, billions of people? How sustainable is that? Reagan tried Amnesty and it failed, the problem continued.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Nov 10, 2014)

Avorysuds said:


> Why do you do with a child lets say 6 years old who is left behind by parents who are deported?


Who said it is up to "me" to do anything with those kids? Or, alternatively, up the the US Government?

The kids' parents are responsible for the kids' predicament. It is their responsibility to make arrangements for their kids. Not some faceless government bureau.

What have the PARENTS planned for their own kids?


----------



## Avorysuds (Nov 10, 2014)

Little-Acorn said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you do with a child lets say 6 years old who is left behind by parents who are deported?
> ...




What.... Why would you pull one sentence out of a bigger answer when I clearly make the case that leaving the kids for Government or people to take care of as not the way to do things?


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 10, 2014)

The parents can take their children home.  The children aren't only citizens of the US.   They also have the citizenship of their home country just as if they were born there.


----------



## ShackledNation (Nov 10, 2014)

Claudette said:


> They need to change the ammendment which allows anyone born in this country citizenship.
> 
> *No other country in the world does that.*


False.







Nearly the entire Western Hemisphere grants birthright citizenship, including virtually all of the North American Continent.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Nov 10, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> The parents can take their children home.  The children aren't only citizens of the US.   They also have the citizenship of their home country just as if they were born there.


 That's one of the choices available to the illegal alien parents.

But why do we get all the screaming that the Federal Government is the one "breaking up the families" of the illegal aliens?

The illegal aliens knew the law when they first came here (or overstayed their visas). And they knew them when they produced kids while being here illegally. Putting their kids in this situation was the parents' idea from the beginning.

Now what do those illegal alien parents plan to do with their children?


----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2014)

I saw this exact same thread on another forum and the liberal reaction was almost word-for-word the same.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2014)

What is the use of bickering over this anyway? It will never happen. Obama will never deport the parents anyway.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 10, 2014)

Do what Democrats want.

Retroactive abortions.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Nov 10, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > They need to change the ammendment which allows anyone born in this country citizenship.
> ...




Hold onto your socks everyone and make sure you're sitting down, but an actual politician is doing something positive for his nation. I know, hard to believe isn't it? Too bad he's a Canadian:

In 2012, Citizenship and Immigration Minister Jason Kenney proposed to modify the jus soli birthright citizenship recognised in Canadian law as a means of discouraging birth tourism,[8] most likely by requiring at least one of the parents be resident in Canada.​Can you imagine the howls of protest from American-hating liberals if a Republican Senator or Congressman or President or Cabinet officer launched a plan like this?


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 10, 2014)

ShackledNation said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > They need to change the ammendment which allows anyone born in this country citizenship.
> ...



And how many of these countries have the massive illegal immigration problem that we do?


----------



## ShackledNation (Nov 10, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> ShackledNation said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Irrelevant to the point, which was that the United States is not the only country in the world with birthright citizenship. Either Claudette was completely ignorant about birthright citizenship in other countries or willfully lying.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 10, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> The kids go with their parents back to the parents' homeland.


They should be deported, with their parents, stripped of citizenship awarded by a perversion of the 14th Amendments well intentioned protection of the descendants of slaves, and implanted with micro-chips and tracked.

If they come back, jail them.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2014)

If people want to amend the Constitution, they should focus on that goal. Seems they are easily distracted.


----------



## Taz (Nov 12, 2014)

Deport them asap.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 12, 2014)

007 said:


> Kids born to illegal alien parents should be illegal as well, and be deported right along with their parents.


However much we'd like that to be true, the Constitution is clear on that issue.   It would take an amendment to make these children illegal.


----------



## Taz (Nov 12, 2014)

bodecea said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kids born to illegal alien parents should be illegal as well, and be deported right along with their parents.
> ...


Then do it.


----------



## 007 (Nov 12, 2014)

bodecea said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kids born to illegal alien parents should be illegal as well, and be deported right along with their parents.
> ...


The constitution is NOT clear... the amendment in question has been being twisted for decades. What should happen is for POTUS to decide how to interpret it... OR amend it again to be very specific, and deny citizenship to those born to illegal parents illegally residing in America. As it is now, there is no clarification as giving citizenship to anyone born to ILLEGAL parents.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 12, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > They need to change the ammendment [sic] which allows anyone born in this country citizenship..
> ...


Exactly....unless Claudette is not an American citizen, the appropriate term would be "We".


----------



## bodecea (Nov 12, 2014)

Taz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I suspect my Congressman would already support it.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 12, 2014)

longknife said:


> I saw this exact same thread on another forum and the liberal reaction was almost word-for-word the same.


Oh?   just like my reply?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 12, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > The kids go with their parents back to the parents' homeland.
> ...


One minor point of law needs to be done first...change the 14th amendment.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 12, 2014)

007 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


That too would require a lawsuit brought before the Supreme Court in order for them to make such an interpretation.   Anyone can start such a lawsuit.....you perhaps?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Nov 12, 2014)

>

Not sure why it's that difficult of a question.  Seems pretty self-evident to me.

Two stage process:

Stage 1.  Get a determination from the parents, "Yes" or "No" will the child be returning to the home country of the parents?

If "Yes", children accompany the parents and can return to the United States at a later time.

If "No", move to stage 2​Stage 2.  The parents indicate the child should stay in the United States, so evaluate how that can be achieved.

Family - the child remains in the United States with family here legally.

Legal Guardian - the child remains in the United States with a non-family member that comes forward willing to take on legal responsibility for the child.

Foster Care - the parents turn the child over to the state for Foster Care placement.

If no family, legal guardian or if the parents won't relinquish the child to Foster Care then the answer to Stage 1 is really "Yes" and the child goes with the parents and can return to the United States when they grow up.



>>>>​


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 12, 2014)

bodecea said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



No lawsuit would be required.    There have been bills written in congress to change birthright citizenship and they just have to be presented to the Supreme Court.  Unfortunately,  they get shelved by PC liberals in congress.   One day it will happen though better sooner than later.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 12, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> ...



More than 17000 with one or more legal children were deported in 2013. That's a lot of broken families, and assuming many of them had more than one child, even more children in untenable positions. I guess that is just another way to demonstrate the loving, compassionate, Christian nation that so many claim we have.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 12, 2014)

The conservatives should be relieved to know that the government is on top of this. This is the real reason that they are setting up FEMA camps. The children will be sent there and forced to work in tamale manufacturing plants until they are old enough to be sent to the fields to pick grapes. At age 18, each one will get a 1979 Buick low rider with fringe around the inside, and 2 tattoos of his/her choice. They will then be given a map to East LA. and released.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2014)

BULLDOG said:


> More than 17000 with one or more legal children were deported in 2013. ....




Where's your link?


----------



## AnnieInMexico (Nov 12, 2014)

An interesting comparison.

I am a US Citizen living and working in Mexico.  I see things I NEVER saw/knew about living in the US.

But, just for the sake of comparison... two illegals drive across the border with a vehicle loaded with illegal drugs.  They have their three kids with them.  I'm using this example because I actually saw it happen and asked questions.

The parents were arrested by US Customs and the kids returned to the govt of Mexico.  No debating, it's just simply done.

As for kids born in the US to illegals - what "should" be is a silly point.  What "is" would be the issue.  It's RARE for Mom and Dad to be deported anyway.  But in the rare case that they are deported they do have a choice.  Take your kid with you or the kid goes to foster care/with other family members at the expense of those who actually work for a living.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 12, 2014)

BULLDOG said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Little-Acorn said:
> ...



Children of Americans who have committed crimes get separated from their parents also when they get incarcerated.   Sometimes it can be for years.   Are you also going to cry to cry for them?   Christianity is based on respecting laws and his commandments and illegal aliens break many of them.  Where's your compassion for America families that have been negatively impacted by illegal immigration?    Parent lawbreaker whether they be foreign or domestic do not get a pass on justice just because they have kids nor should they.


----------



## AnnieInMexico (Nov 12, 2014)

Agree.  It isn't LEGAL US citizens that asked these filthy, law breaking, tax sucking, disease ridden, lice infested illegals to come to the US and breed like bunnies.  THEY did this to their children, not the US govt.

If they gave a rat's back side about their children they would have provided a better life for their children.  The reality is, they wanted a better life for themselves.  I don't really care what happens to their children.  Makes no difference to me.  If mommy and dadddy wouldn't have been lowly law breakers they wouldn't have this problem.

Considering Mexico boasts of having 25% of their ENTIRE population living in the US (that's 25,000,000 people, btw), I think 17,000 is a drop in the bucket.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 12, 2014)

Claudette said:


> They need to change the ammendment which allows anyone born in this country citizenship.
> 
> *No other country in the world does that.*
> 
> ...



You know that's not the slightest bit true, right?

Many countries have birthright citizenship, including almost every country in North and South America.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 12, 2014)

We don't choose where we're born. Should be able to live anywhere we want. If someone's born in country A they should be entitled to be recognized as citizens of that country. They play no role in what their parents do or what laws are broken, they're blameless.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Nov 12, 2014)

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> Not sure why it's that difficult of a question.  Seems pretty self-evident to me.
> 
> ...



You were doing well up to the Foster Care option. Try this, go you your state child welfare agency and tell them "I'm bored being a parent, here, you guys take my kids off my hands" and see what happens.

It's not the State's responsibility to make the child's life better, their job is to protect the kid from parental harm. Being poorer in Mexico than in the US is not harm, having less opportunity in Mexico than in the US is not harm, losing one's friends in the US by having to move to Mexico is not harm. Secondly, the mission of Child Welfare is to keep families intact if at all possible, so the desire to have a kid grow up in the US is not a sufficient reason to split up the family and stick the taxpayers with the bill for raising the kid.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 12, 2014)

AnnieInMexico said:


> Agree.  It isn't LEGAL US citizens that asked these filthy, law breaking, tax sucking, disease ridden, lice infested illegals to come to the US and breed like bunnies.  THEY did this to their children, not the US govt.
> 
> If they gave a rat's back side about their children they would have provided a better life for their children.  The reality is, they wanted a better life for themselves.  I don't really care what happens to their children.  Makes no difference to me.  If mommy and dadddy wouldn't have been lowly law breakers they wouldn't have this problem.
> 
> Considering Mexico boasts of having 25% of their ENTIRE population living in the US (that's 25,000,000 people, btw), I think 17,000 is a drop in the bucket.



It is always a pleasure to be able to quote a post, and have the post, itself, provide a definitive negative profile of the poster, without my having to add a single word of criticism of said poster. Saves time and effort.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 12, 2014)

AnnieInMexico said:


> An interesting comparison.
> 
> I am a US Citizen living and working in Mexico.  I see things I NEVER saw/knew about living in the US.
> 
> ...



So you are assuming that all undocumented people with kids are drug runners? What a perfectly right wing thing to do.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2014)

What happens to kids of illegals born in other foreign countries, when their parents are caught... they are NOT citizens of those countries and are deported with the parents!....Simple matter of making them NON CITIZENS with a 60 majority Republican Senate and a Republican president.... Law done and let the Pond Scum take that to SCOTUS!


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 12, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > More than 17000 with one or more legal children were deported in 2013. ....
> ...



I was mistaken. That was 72,000 instead of 17,000.
Deportation Separated Thousands Of U.S.-Born Children From Parents In 2013


----------



## AnnieInMexico (Nov 12, 2014)

BULLDOG said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> > An interesting comparison.
> ...



Are you reading challenged?  What part of the following confuses you?

"But, just for the sake of comparison..."

Or...

"I'm using this EXAMPLE...."


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 12, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



They aren't exported to another country are they?  Of course I expect nothing different from right wingers who advocate shooting refuge children who are fleeing rape and death by drug cartels on sight. What a Christian thing to do.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 12, 2014)

BULLDOG said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



What so-called right wingers have advocated for that?   Only a handful of radicals might.  Typical liberal to demonize conservatives for those idiots.   It has yet to be proven that these so-called refugee kids were fleeing rape and death by drug cartels in their own countries.   When questioned it was reported that they said they came here to get in on Obama's big amnesty and were told to plead refugee status by their parents as they know we are a soft touch.   The Christian thing to do would be to not violate our borders illegally and make false claims to gain entry.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 12, 2014)

AnnieInMexico said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > AnnieInMexico said:
> ...



*com·par·i·son*
_noun_ \kəm-ˈper-ə-sən, -ˈpa-rə-\ .                                                   
: the act of looking at things to see how they are similar or different
: the act of suggesting that two or more things are similar or in the same category

ex·am·ple
iɡˈzampəl/
_noun_
noun: *example*; plural noun: *examples*

*1*.
a thing characteristic of its kind or illustrating a general rule.
"it's a good example of how European action can produce results"

synonyms:specimen, sample, exemplar, exemplification, instance, case, illustration, case in point
"a fine example of Chinese porcelain"
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
Either of the two definitions implies that the two are substantially the same.  I ask again....Are you are assuming that all undocumented people with kids are drug runners as are the drug runners you sited as your example?


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> We don't choose where we're born. Should be able to live anywhere we want. If someone's born in country A they should be entitled to be recognized as citizens of that country. They play no role in what their parents do or what laws are broken, they're blameless.



Take it up with the governments of the world then and good luck with that, lol.   Yes, the parents are to blame but why should the kids get rewards for their parent's lawbreaking?


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 12, 2014)

BULLDOG said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> > An interesting comparison.
> ...



WTH  is an "undocumented" people?


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 12, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > They need to change the ammendment which allows anyone born in this country citizenship.
> ...



Do those countries have a massive illegal immigration problem like we do?  Um, no.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 12, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...




Sure. That handful of radicals call all the shots for the GOP/TP.  No credible source said they weren't actual refugees fleeing the highest murder rate in the entire western hemisphere. Of course, if you believe the claims made by Louie Gohmert, or fox or Hannity, you wouldn't be aware of that.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 12, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > We don't choose where we're born. Should be able to live anywhere we want. If someone's born in country A they should be entitled to be recognized as citizens of that country. They play no role in what their parents do or what laws are broken, they're blameless.
> ...



In our country, before you can punish somebody they have to have done something bad. A baby doesn't assume any blame for where its' mother delivers them.

You're proposal is punishing a baby much as the Catholics do for things like not being baptized which consigns babies to Hell. So guess you're in good company.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 12, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > AnnieInMexico said:
> ...




I will be happy to discuss ideas with you, but if you have trouble with big words, you'll have to look them up yourself.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 12, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...




So now you want to be more like  Mexico? That's what I thought.


----------



## 80zephyr (Nov 12, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> If people want to amend the Constitution, they should focus on that goal. Seems they are easily distracted.




There is no Amendment necessary. The mistake is in the interpretation, and even the author of the Amendment has said that birthright citizenship was not the intent of it.

Mark


----------



## bodecea (Nov 12, 2014)

80zephyr said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > If people want to amend the Constitution, they should focus on that goal. Seems they are easily distracted.
> ...


"has said"?   He's still alive?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 12, 2014)

They are just freeloaders looking for a hand out. In the good old days, we would make them go to work:


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 12, 2014)

BULLDOG said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



NO, they don't!   That's what you liberal lefties say just to demonize the entire GOP.  No credible source stated that they truly were refugees either.  I told you that some of them admitted to the Border Patrol that they just came to get in on amnesty not that they were in danger in their own countries.   I think for myself.  I don't need anyone to tell me how to think from the sources you quoted.   You might try it yourself sometime by using some common sense and logic for a change.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



How is returning someone to their homeland, punishment?   How is changing birthright citizenship blaming babies for something?   It's about not giving our citizenship to kids born on our soil from illegal parents.   Their homeland is the same as their parents' homeland.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 12, 2014)

BULLDOG said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Again, WTH is an undocumented?    There is no such term in our immigration laws.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 12, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...



If you think for yourself, it's odd that you quote them exactly so often. Can you point out even one thing you disagree with those lying sources about?


----------



## AnnieInMexico (Nov 12, 2014)

BULLDOG said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Little-Acorn said:
> ...





BULLDOG said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Shall we do the math here?

According to your above stats, this means that 0.288% of illegals were separated from their families due to the US following US law.  One stat you failed to point out is the number of people that were convicted of an additional crime (not including being here illegally) and that means that of those that "only" broke the US laws regarding immigration, the % of families separated is a whopping 0.0438%.

I call that rare.

If they wouldn't have broken the law to begin with, had they not come here illegally and bred like bunnies NONE of this would be an issue.  They are MORE than wecome to take their children with them.  Nobody is claiming they can't.  It is completely and totally parental choice to leave their children behind.

Being Christian also means following man's laws.  Why is it illegals are not held to the same standards as US citizens?  Why is it peachy for an illegal to go against the bible but if US Citizens merely ask that our laws be followed we are horrible people?

You are a hypocrite.  Through and through and through you are completely and utterly hypocritical.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 12, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > AnnieInMexico said:
> ...



I will attempt to explain to you what "Undocumented" means. Please forgive me if I do not make this crystal clear. It has been a long time since I took Civics 101 in the 8th grade.

An "illegal" immigrant is an immigrant who has been tried and found_ guilty_ of being in the USA illegally. An "Undocumented" immigrant is someone _suspected _of being in the USA illegally, but has not been found guilty of that in a court of law.


----------



## AnnieInMexico (Nov 12, 2014)

I meant what I wrote.  The topic is what happens to children when their parents commit crimes.  I provided the example showing what is done in a different type of case.  Honestly, I am sincerely sorry you needed to research those words.  Is English your first language?  I'm guessing... no?


----------



## Mr. President (Nov 12, 2014)

Deport all the invaders.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 12, 2014)

BULLDOG said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



You know you are being ridiculous, don't you?  How else can someone express their objection to illegal immigration and the reasons why except for just telling the truth about it?   What lying sources?


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



There is no such term as "undocumented" in immigration law.    They are called illegal aliens.  Doesn't matter if they haven't been caught yet or not they are aliens aka foreigners in our country illegally.   Besides they have all kinds of documents all fake or stolen.   No, what you and the rest of the illegal alien defenders are doing is using PC language to call attention away from what they actually are.   Your dishonest tactics are well noted.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 13, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...



Sorry. I must have missed the news when American law was changed so that a person is judged to be "illegal" before proven guilty. If that happened before 1958, I am definitely going to write to my Civics teacher and tell her a thing or two.


----------



## AnnieInMexico (Nov 13, 2014)

If I rob a bank is it less of an illegal act because I haven't been found guilty yet?  Either someone is in the country legally or they aren't.  We aren't talking rocket science here.

Instead of masturbating the words, how about addressing the issues at hand?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 13, 2014)

AnnieInMexico said:


> If I rob a bank is it less of an illegal act because I haven't been found guilty yet?  Either someone is in the country legally or they aren't.  We aren't talking rocket science here.
> 
> Instead of masturbating the words, how about addressing the issues at hand?



Tell you what. Let's say that you somehow find yourself in court as a witness in a trial to determine if an undocumented alien is illegal, or not. Let's us also say that, in your testimony, you refer to the defendant as an "illegal alien". How many seconds do you think that it would take the defendant's attorney to object to your testimony? Secondly, How many seconds would it take for the judge to rule in the defendant's favor, and tell the jury to strike your testimony?. Finally, how many times would you be allowed to tell the judge that he is "masturbating with words", before he found you in contempt of court? I think that you have been in Mexico too long, Annie. The law does not work that way in the USA. Don't quit your day job, Annie. As Professor Kingsfield said, in "Paper Chase", "Here is a dime. Call your mother and tell her that there is very little likelihood of you becoming a lawyer".


----------



## AnnieInMexico (Nov 13, 2014)

You are so busy playing with words you are missing the point.  The topic is is people who are in the US illegally.  For those that are here illegally, like it or not they are breaking the law.

Honestly, I don't know how to make this more simple for you to comprehend.  Someone else will have to try and help you understand.  I give up.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 13, 2014)

AnnieInMexico said:


> You are so busy playing with words you are missing the point.  The topic is is people who are in the US illegally.  For those that are here illegally, like it or not they are breaking the law.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know how to make this more simple for you to comprehend.  Someone else will have to try and help you understand.  I give up.



The LAW determines if someone is here illegally or not. That is based on the Constitution of the United States. that makes it relative to any discussion about "illegal aliens". I don't blame you for giving up, Annie. After all, it costs way more than a dime now to call your mother to come pick you up since you flunked out of the University of Phoenix pre-law correspondence courses. NOBODY is an "illegal alien" until they have had their day in court.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 13, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...



That's odd, but the  American Heritage Dictionary disagrees with you. You might take note of the only usage as a NOUN states A person not having proper documentation, especially for immigration. Where exactly did you get the information that they had all kinds of documentation and it was all fake or stolen? That's a pretty big claim. Are you sure you aren't just pulling stuff out of your butt?

un·doc·u·ment·ed  (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





n-d
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




k
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-m
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d)
_adj._
*1. * Not supported by written evidence: undocumented income tax deductions; undocumented accusations.
*2. * Not having the needed documents, as for permission to live or work in a foreign country.
_n._
A person not having proper documentation, especially for immigration.
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2009. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.


----------



## AnnieInMexico (Nov 13, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> > You are so busy playing with words you are missing the point.  The topic is is people who are in the US illegally.  For those that are here illegally, like it or not they are breaking the law.
> ...



Now you are just looking silly.  The topic is people who have been deported and what happens with their family members.  Are you seriously suggesting that if they have been deported by the US govt they have not had their day in court and have not been found guilty?

Are you slow?

In your world there appears to be two target groups.  Those who have been found guilty of being in the US illegally, and those that are perfectly legal US citizens because they haven't been found guilty of being in the US illegally.  Just a tip for you, the adults who are discussing the topic are discussing those who have been deported, they have already been in front of a judge.

Maybe you spouse can help you understand this?


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 13, 2014)

AnnieInMexico said:


> If I rob a bank is it less of an illegal act because I haven't been found guilty yet?  Either someone is in the country legally or they aren't.  We aren't talking rocket science here.
> 
> Instead of masturbating the words, how about addressing the issues at hand?



This discussion is about immigration, not your personal private recreational choices. Stay on subject.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 13, 2014)

"Maybe you spouse can help you understand this?"

How's that, again, Annie? I'm not sure I understand you.

But, in building on the summary of the concepts under discussion, I can assure you that the LAW finds no guilt in a child who was born in the USA to anyone who was later found guilty and was deported. That would mean that the government has absolutely no legal authority to deport such child. Case closed.

See how simple that was?


----------



## AnnieInMexico (Nov 13, 2014)

BULLDOG said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> > If I rob a bank is it less of an illegal act because I haven't been found guilty yet?  Either someone is in the country legally or they aren't.  We aren't talking rocket science here.
> ...



No, actually it isn't about immigration.  Here is the original post:

~~It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?

An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.

Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.

What happens to the kids?

The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?

I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?

This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.

It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)

So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.

The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?

Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?

Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?

The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?~~

How are you going to manipulate this one?


----------



## AnnieInMexico (Nov 13, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> "Maybe you spouse can help you understand this?"
> 
> How's that, again, Annie? I'm not sure I understand you.



Now you are catching on!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 13, 2014)

AnnieInMexico said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > "Maybe* you* spouse can help you understand this?"
> ...



Well, maybe...but it would be much easier for me if you typed in proper English.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 13, 2014)

BTW.. my post was addressed to "Old", who wanted to know " "WTF is an "undocumented Immigrant". Seems to me that it was appropriate to answer his question, ( with your approval, of course).


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## AnnieInMexico (Nov 13, 2014)

Ohhhh, I made a typo!  The horror!  I work very long hours, I type when I am tired.  I have news for you.  I make lots of typos in social media.

Do you know the term redirection?  Feel free to use a dictionary if need be, again.

You have demonstrated well you do not even know the topic of the thread!  You keep yammering on about people not being found guilty and silly you... the original post is quite clear.  We are discussing those that have indeed, been found guilty.  

You see, that is why they were deported.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 13, 2014)

*.[/QUOTE*]
*There is no such term as "undocumented" in immigration law.    They are called illegal aliens.  Doesn't matter if they haven't been caught yet or not they are aliens aka foreigners in our country illegally.   Besides they have all kinds of documents all fake or stolen.   No, what you and the rest of the illegal alien defenders are doing is using PC language to call attention away from what they actually are.   Your dishonest tactics are well noted.[/QUOTE*]

Annie, I think that you meant to address your rant about me being off topic to Oldglory. He is the one I was responding to. I have quoted it again, Annie, because I am not sure that you are up to navigating back to it.

Oldglory. NO,NO, NO! Bad poster! Annie says that this has nothing to do with the OP! No tacos for you!


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> "Maybe you spouse can help you understand this?"
> 
> How's that, again, Annie? I'm not sure I understand you.
> 
> ...



No one is saying that a kid born on our soil to illegal aliens parents can be deported under the current interpretation of birthright citizenship.   However, minor children belong with their parents.   If the parents are deported then they should take their minor children with them.    Can't have that separation of families thingy that your pro-illegals whine about now can we?    Illegal aliens parents have the option of taking them back to the homeland with them.   What decent parent wouldn't do that?

As for the claim that one can't be called an illegal alien unless proven in a court of law how can one call them undocumented either then unless it is proven they don't have documents?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 13, 2014)

Oldglory1 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > "Maybe you spouse can help you understand this?"
> ...



Old, I keep trying to simplify this enough so that even you will understand it.

A man is stopped for speeding in AZ. The officer sees that the man in Hispanic, and does not have an AZ driving license, or proof of citizenship with him. The man claims that he left his visa documents at home. The AZ officer arrests this "undocumented" alien, on suspicion that he is an illegal alien. When the man appears before the judge, he is an undocumented alien. If he proves that he has such documentation, he pays the speeding fine and the other charges are dropped, and he is innocent of being an illegal alien. If he can not prove that he has documents, he is convicted, and moves from being and "undocumented" alien to an "illegal" alien, which is, BTW, just a misdemeanor. He is then deported, and if he is caught a second time and convicted, he is guilty of a felony, and must do time in the slammer. If he does it a third time, he can get up to decades in the slammer.


----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2014)

Getting back to the basic thread, there is a historical precedent for this.

In 1821, when Mexico gained its independence from Spain, one of the very first laws was to force all those not born in Mexico to leave the country. The only exceptions were those families with children born and raised in Mexico - known as Criollos. They also had a clause for those whose occupations were important to the future and welfare of Mexico.

The decisions were left to the state governors with appeals to the national assembly.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Keep spinning it's fun to watch.   If someone comes to our country illegally then they are an illegal alien whether or not it has been proven in a court of law.   Again, there is no such term as "undocumented" in our immigration laws.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 18, 2014)

007 said:


> Kids born to illegal alien parents should be illegal as well, and be deported right along with their parents.



Damn right.  Those thinking the kids should get automatic citizenship because they were born here due to nothing more than an illegal act wouldn't support the kids of a bank robber keeping the money he stole, also an illegal act, yet they are willing to give citizenship to the child of someone also doing an illegal act.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 18, 2014)

healthmyths said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> ...



Those that would separate kids from the parent that was a bank robber because he was trying to do better for his family get all up in arms if the parents of a child born here as a result of their crime of being here illegally are separated from those kids.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 18, 2014)

Claudette said:


> They need to change the ammendment which allows anyone born in this country citizenship.
> 
> No other country in the world does that.
> 
> ...



There is no such amendment.  When the Amendment that has been misinterpreted to allow citizenship because someone was born here was written, it was designed to grant citizenship to former slaves that were considered property instead of people under the Dred Scott decision.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 18, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> What? You mean we are going to let them live? Man....we've gone soft in this nation!



I'd put armed guards at the border, and, you know, take care of someone trying to break into the country just like I would do if someone broke into my personal house.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 19, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > What? You mean we are going to let them live? Man....we've gone soft in this nation!
> ...



Oooooooh! You're so rugged! You might give me the vapors!!


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 19, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Ooooooooooh!   You're such a pussy.  Your type are traitors to this country.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 19, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Come on, big boy! Tell me more stories about how you'll shoot people. It's a huge turn on.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 20, 2014)

Keep the kids together with the parents- on their way back to Mexico or wherever they came from.


----------



## Politico (Nov 20, 2014)

And pack them a lunch.


----------



## Barbasiewiczfan (Nov 20, 2014)

You will hear, "Don't hold the children accountable for the crimes of their parents". 
How come myself and any children I have into the future are being held accountable for the sins of slave-holders who died over 100 years ago ?  We, non dark shinned people, are to be gotten even with and outright punished for slavery.  Accused of "White privilege" as a result of our benefits from slavery, non dark skinned people are ALL accused of being racists.  This is pre-judging which is the definition of prejudice, but it's ok because you are a victim, NOT.  I've been accused of being a racist for just entering the room, by people who don't know me but say the know my true intentions and beliefs.  Mind readers they must be.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 20, 2014)

Since their legal status is solely because of an illegal act by their parents, the legal status makes no sense.  We wouldn't let bank robbers keep the money they stole because they were trying to "better their family" yet many will support illegals coming here claiming the same thing.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 20, 2014)

Barbasiewiczfan said:


> How come myself and any children I have into the future are being held accountable for the sins of slave-holders who died over 100 years ago



On top of that, those of us whose family didn't come to the U.S. until after 1900 are held accountable for what happened before they got here because we happen to be the same color.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



What needs to be done is for people like you to study history and know that the intent when it was written wasn't that nor was it intended to do that.  Bleeding hearts have interpreted it that way.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 20, 2014)

Little-Acorn said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you do with a child lets say 6 years old who is left behind by parents who are deported?
> ...



I didn't bring them here.  I didn't commit a crime so they would be given legal status.  Let the ones that created the situation by having them here when they committed a crime to do so deal with them.  If anyone here wants to deal with them, let them do it privately and individually.  Taxpayer money should not be involved.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 20, 2014)

Little-Acorn said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The parents can take their children home.  The children aren't only citizens of the US.   They also have the citizenship of their home country just as if they were born there.
> ...



Those doing the screaming don't seem to get that those kids going with their parents would be citizens where they go


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 20, 2014)

Little-Acorn said:


> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> ...





Little-Acorn said:


> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> ...


Kids go with the parents. Parents chose to come here illegally and have kids just to gain citizenship, they scammed the libtards who feel bad.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 22, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> ... the kids should get automatic citizenship because they were born here...




Just like the way you got your citizenship?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 22, 2014)

Barbasiewiczfan said:


> How come myself and any children I have into the future are being held accountable for the sins of slave-holders who died over 100 years ago ?...




You're not. Relax.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 22, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> On top of that, those of us whose family didn't come to the U.S. until after 1900 are held accountable for what happened before they got here ...




No you're not.


----------



## Publius1787 (Nov 22, 2014)

Little-Acorn said:


> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> ...



1) We should rewrite the provision in the 14th Amendment to forbid citizenship to those children born of illegal immigrants.
2) We should grant amnesty to parents of US citizens without the possibility of parental citizenship.
3) We should deport every family that comes in afterwards.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> ...



I totally disagree with number 2.   Just because illegal aliens managed to drop an anchor on our soil should not entitled the parents to remain here.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 22, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > On top of that, those of us whose family didn't come to the U.S. until after 1900 are held accountable for what happened before they got here ...
> ...



Apparently you haven't heard those who do use terms like "white privilege" and "reparations".


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 22, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> Apparently you haven't heard those who do use terms like "white privilege" and "reparations".




"Terms"? Terms?!!!!!!!!!! Good lord, not TERMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, you poor, traumatized victim! How are you dealing with the soul-crushing horror of "those who do use terms"? This is just SHOCKING news! I know that many servicemen returning from war suffer with PTSD, but that must only pale in comparison with the damage your psyche has endured from "those who do use terms"!


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 22, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently you haven't heard those who do use terms like "white privilege" and "reparations".
> ...



Typical smartass.  It's not the terms.  It's people using them that vote politicians into office who are willing to do things under the guise of those terms.  Programs like affirmative action came about because of the term "white privilege".    If it were just the terms, it wouldn't be a problem.  When bleeding hearts enact legislation that put those terms to use, it's a problem.  Sorry you can't grasp that simple concept.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 22, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> It's not the terms.  It's people using them that vote politicians into office ....




Oh, so the real problem is that people other than yourself are allowed to vote! That's a tough one. That ol' 15th Amendment gettin' ya down, son? You sure do have a lot of problems. Must be hard being a victim like yourself.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 22, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> ...



Agree except with the part in #2 about parents being given amnesty.  If we don't do #1, #2 isn't a consideration .   What you described is typical.  Someone breaks the laws and enforcing them causes a situation they don't like yet they blame it on those enforcing the laws rather their own actions.  Seems they don't understand had they not broken the law, nothing related to the situation would have occurred.  If they don't come illegally and have kids, they don't get deported and the family is separated.

Interesting thing on this concept is those in the country that support the parents staying because it will separate families don't have a problem imprisoning a person that robbed a bank.  It does the same thing yet they don't seem to understand that both are crimes that if they aren't committed, what happens after that doesn't occur.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 22, 2014)

You need to leave "family" out of your public display of stupidity, "dumbass." Don't make me tell you again, got it?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 22, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> You must be one that benefited from AA thanks to some white person more qualified being turned down for something they earned.




And with that statement you officially pass the 'Internet Idiot Test.' You are now a certified Internet Idiot with 0% grasp of the most basic logic. Congratulations.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 22, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You must be one that benefited from AA thanks to some white person more qualified being turned down for something they earned.
> ...



Since you have 0% worth to society or anyone in society, nothing you say really amounts to anything.  Since you don't matter what you say doesn't matter or holds any validity.    I grasp 100% of how affirmative action works.  It gives those who couldn't do it on their own if their life depended on it a false sense of accomplishment as if they actually earned what they have but got it because of what they were born with.  Must be sad for them to know, if they care, that they are where they are because someone more qualified wasn't the color they were.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 22, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> Since you have 0% worth to society or anyone in society, nothing you say really amounts to anything.  Since you don't matter what you say doesn't matter or holds any validity.   ...




You don't have to keep trying so hard to demonstrate your complete lack of familiarity with logic. It is well-established by now.


----------



## Conservative65 (Nov 22, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Since you have 0% worth to society or anyone in society, nothing you say really amounts to anything.  Since you don't matter what you say doesn't matter or holds any validity.   ...
> ...



If you think allowing the pieces of shit that squirted out a kid due to their illegal act should get to stay despite their existence here being against the law, you are showing zero logic.  Logic dictates that the parents leave and take their turd with them.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 22, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> There isn't one situation where you can tell me what to do and expect that it will get done.




I just did. Do as you're told.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 22, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> If you think allowing the pieces of shit that squirted out a kid due to their illegal act should get to stay despite their existence here being against the law, you are showing zero logic. ...




Clearly, you do NOT understand the first thing about logic OR basic human decency, lowlife. Your moral and mental shortcomings extend far beyond this topic.


----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2014)

Another thread gone downhill from the childish wrangling of two posters;


----------

